# Vine Creature



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

My first prop of 2013 is finished:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nice job, how tall is it. Really like the head design.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's going to fit in perfectly with your current props. The head is distinctive and I like those clawed hands.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He looks fantastic! I really liked the "becoming" sequence watching him evolve. Very cool.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Very scary looking. It should scare some tots.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Very cool.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wicked cool!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very cool and very unique!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

That looks amazing - Well done!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow, that's awesome Hauntcast! Love the uniqueness.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very NICE.......!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Very interesting.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Vine Creature last looks.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful job, Chris! The final paint job really brings out the gnarly details.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I sure hope you dont have to take it up those stairs. So how are you going to move that monster?


----------



## dudeamis (Oct 16, 2011)

thing is pretty awesome


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Great job Chris!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Menacing and just Awesome! Real nice Hauntcast.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Holy Buckets that is awsssss!!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work, he's pretty darn cool!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

how big is that thing?


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

He's about 5.5 feet tall and he's still growing;D


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very cool!


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

How come I feel like it's looking at me if it doesn't have eyes? 

MAKE IT STOP LOOKING AT ME!


----------

